# Viral infection



## Coming?Back2Life (Oct 20, 2006)

Is there any research,sites information on this type of disorder being induced during or by a viral infection?

I myself had an upper repiratory viral infection and thats when it hit me, the sore heads, the unreality etc i thought i was going insane for sure i couldn`t get out my bed for 3 months, but everywhere that i look there is NOTHING about viral infection and depersonalization  although i do see a lot of stuff on viral infection then schizophrenia and other mental illnesses : ( : ( : ( please help.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

It sounds possible. How would it effect you if you found out that this was how you got depersonalisation....


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

Did you have antibiotics?


----------



## Coming?Back2Life (Oct 20, 2006)

Yes m8 i did they were bad for me i think not sure tho, i think i had derealisation b4 them  it was so hardcore back then i couldn`t even think straight and get out my bed!!! 

If i knew it was caused by the viral infection i would be releaved and at ease to know that but i don`t see anything about viral infections and dp/dr anywhere and i`ve searched a few times it always leads me to believe there is more to this.


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

mine started during the treatment.


----------



## rdlmethis (May 5, 2007)

not to long ago on this forum dreamer posted a thread with an article about antibiotics (and other drugs) that have been known to induce dp/dr. seen below...

were you taking any of these?

Alcohol 
Antihistamines 
Antipsychotics 
Anxiolytics - (Anti-anxiety medications) 
Benzodiazepines 
Caffeine 
Carbamazepine 
Fluoxetine 
Fluphenazine 
Hallucinogens 
Indomethacin 
LSD 
Marijuana 
Meta-chlorophenylpiperazine 
Minocycline (this article) 
Nitrazepam 
Sodium pentothal


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

It is well known that Strep virus can lead to OCD in many people. So if you have had strep, and didn't get it treated soon enough, its a probability. Scary? Yes, very...

Eric


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

If it was "well known" it could course OCD, it would have been listed in wiki:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strep_Throat

Which it isn't... so may I ask where you found your "well known" infortmation from please?



jesusmyangsthasabodycount said:


> It is well known that Strep virus can lead to OCD in many people. So if you have had strep, and didn't get it treated soon enough, its a probability. Scary? Yes, very...
> 
> Eric


----------



## Coming?Back2Life (Oct 20, 2006)

idd... :-/


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

Would you stay out of a post for one minute? Do you have to invade everything with your useless input?

Here's a quick tip. Google "Strep and OCD"...and then shut ur mouth and dont speak.

Eric


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

If you read it on the internet, it is irrefutably true.

I've said it before, and I'll say it again: wikipedia breeds hypochondria.


----------



## Coming?Back2Life (Oct 20, 2006)

seen my useless doc (not his fault he`s only human i guess :/ and he takes mroe anti depressants for anxiety than most lol. He had a look down my throat with a torch cos i was complaining of a sore throat which i get so fkn much man its intolerable at times and he said everythin looked ok.

headaches were my worst symptoms and DP/DR but the headaches made it impossible to move at times and i told my parents that was it i was fked basically :/ i drink 2 litres of water a day now to avoid the headaches and it works tbh.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

I'm done. That's it. The arguments never stop. And I can see it. You have your opinion. I have mine. Im not going to waste any more time justifying my points. I know that I am right. Take care. From now on, certain people on this forum are ghosts to me. Which means, I'm not even going to recognize they are there, or spend time replying to them. Im sure they can figure out who they are.

FYI: the internet is the only form of "proof" that I have. Would you like me to email you a doctors certificate stating that this is true? Think about that statement.......by what other means would I use. Think......I know its hard for you, but think really hard. Use that walnut size thing beneath your skull.

-Eric


----------



## Coming?Back2Life (Oct 20, 2006)

lol Eric don`t take things too seriously take it with a pinch of salt there are times when i talk sh*t and times when u talk sh*t and times when puppet talks sh*t and times when ludovico talks sh*t just because they say it doesn`t mean they`re right just their opinion and if its wrong and they wont change it then thats their unfortunate problem.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

Sure, *Hummmm takes a ?minute? to think bout ?it? *? how bout this one: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11343 ? I could link many more I?ve stayed out of too. Oh I?m sorry myegoissobigithinkimjesus? does my useless input over highlight your life changing support? *rubs head* I was wondering why people were classing you as a ?ungrateful & arrogant guy?? gawd? I?m so sorry I?ve allowed people to be mistaken with their judgement of you.

Here?s some ?unless input? for every one (and not just myself):

"Strepococcal Infections: OCD & Tourette?s Sometimes Result: 5-15% childhood OCD & Tourette?s linked to streptococcal infections = PANDAS pediatric autoimmune neuropsychiatric disorders assoc with strep. May have genetic predisposition triggered by strep infection. Sci News 9/2/00"



jesusmyangsthasabodycount said:


> Would you stay out of a post for one minute? Do you have to invade everything with your useless input?
> 
> Here's a quick tip. Google "Strep and OCD"...and then shut ur mouth and dont speak.
> 
> Eric


----------



## Coming?Back2Life (Oct 20, 2006)

I don`t condone any slagging matches ever but that "myegoissobigithinkimjesus" made me laugh hard even though i don`t believe its a correct statement its just funny as hell lol.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

Lol I know comingback2life. I know........you are right. In my book, you are cool with me though. I like you, because you actually don't like to instigate arguments. You've never crossed me the wrong way. So yeah, i agree with you, you have a valid point. theres alot of passive aggression on here. at least when i say something, i say it. I don't bounce around the point. thats what cowards do. to say something, is to be direct. if they want to point the passive aggressive fingers at me, so be it.

If you think about it, who is being more mature. They can't even face up to what they want to say. Look at the example. I said something, to try to help someone out who was asking viral infections. As far as I know, I gave my input. Like clockwork he comes in and starts messin and tearin down what i said. that is passive aggression. If you want to come out and say you don't like me, say you don't like me. But by all means, don't involve the outcome of a partial parties query with your passive aggression. You are immature. tearing down my statement, based on your emotions, has nothing to do with the validity of my statement. Be mature, and buck up.

Eric


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

Yes you do have a good point jesus;


> "at the example. I said something, to try to help someone out who was asking viral infections"


 You writing this has given me an eye opener. I shouldn't have asked where you got your link from, which stated it as being well known. I mean... I even used manners! (The word "Please")... for god's sake! what is happening to me?! I ask you a simple peaceful question and that is "Wrong!". I'm sorry.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2007)

jesusmyangsthasabodycount said:


> Like clockwork he comes in and starts messin and tearin down what i said. that is passive aggression. Eric


Why would I ?tear? what you say down? Well lets have a look:



Coming?Back2Life said:


> Is there any research,sites information on this type of disorder being induced during or by a viral infection?
> 
> I myself had an upper repiratory viral infection and thats when it hit me, the sore heads, the unreality etc i thought i was going insane for sure i couldn`t get out my bed for 3 months, but everywhere that i look there is NOTHING about viral infection and depersonalization  although i do see a lot of stuff on viral infection then schizophrenia and other mental illnesses : ( : ( : ( please help.


Well it would seem that Coming?Back2Life was asking whether a viral infection could course ?depersonalization?? not ?OCD?.



jesusmyangsthasabodycount said:


> It is well known that Strep virus can lead to OCD in many people. So if you have had strep, and didn't get it treated soon enough, its a probability. Scary? Yes, very...Eric


Right so it this ?well known fact? which we ?all? knew about (Strep virus)? causes OCD? (5-15%). So what?s this about:


> So if you have had strep, and didn't get it treated soon enough, its a probability. Scary?Yes, very...Eric


? Are you saying that either Strep virus or OCD causes depersonalization? If so? would you please link us to the information you?re ?scarying? us/me about please?

I am not ?lowering? you down in a ?passive? manner. I only want to be sure that what you?re saying (which could cause many a lot of stress) is correct.

If I ?am? wrong for pointing this ?considerate? point out? I will truly be sorry.


----------



## jonnyfiasco (Apr 20, 2007)

Who gives a shit who or what caused so and so and why....Do healthy things and become healthy. End of story.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

jonnyfiasco said:


> Who gives a shit who or what caused so and so and why...Do healthy things and become healthy. End of story..


LOL :lol: That is THE best piece of advice I have read in this forum lately, funny, but so true.

1000 bonus points to jonnyfiasco Darren 

3098


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2007)

Becoming healthy doesn't cure DR/DP for me and others... that's why people give a shit.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I've become more healthy and I can cope with my dp/dr better, but it's still there as big as ever.

Meh.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2007)

I have a viral infection, in my tonsils i think. it sucks. I haven't slept in days. about two days. I have a fever of 102.4, and I ache all over my body and feel like i can barely stand.

and i still cant sleep.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

*passes Eric some paracetamol and a big pint of water*

Everything seems so much worse when you're ill, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Coming?Back2Life (Oct 20, 2006)

grushka thanks for the replu, what is the med that is helping you become so much better? thx


----------



## jonnyfiasco (Apr 20, 2007)

grushka69 said:


> _jonnyfiasco wrote:
> Who gives a shit who or what caused so and so and why...Do healthy things and become healthy. End of story..
> 
> LOL That is THE best piece of advice I have read in this forum lately, funny, but so true.
> ...


Who said doing healthy things doesnt include changing diet and taking supplements to rectify nutritional deficiencies? That is one thing I would suggest. I agree talk therapy is useless and I would not consider that healthy. But of course sounds like stupid advice to me....

Obviously you read into posts as you want to. What you thought I was trying to say is the complete opposite of what is meant. Supplementation is the first place to start in my eyes. Nothing was ever said about negative thinking or self absorption.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

jonnyfiasco said:


> Who gives a shit who or what caused so and so and why...Do healthy things and become healthy. End of story..





Pollyanna 3098 said:


> LOL That is THE best piece of advice I have read in this forum lately, funny, but so true.
> 
> 1000 bonus points to jonnyfiasco Darren





grushka69 said:


> Really? I think it's the stupidest advice I've ever heard. Unless you want to be DP'd forever. Then it's brilliant.
> 
> Some people on this board amaze me. They seem to actually ENJOY the idiotic posts about how DP is caused by "self-absorption" or "negative thinking."
> 
> ...


 I don't recall anyone mentioning "self-absorption" or "negative thinking." 
What I saw was a post that was suggesting less arguing and more positive thinking. It was also suggested that we do healthy things.
How is that stupid advice? :roll:

3098


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

jesusmyangsthasabodycount said:


> Use that walnut size thing beneath your skull.
> 
> -Eric


Hahaha.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

grushka69 said:


> Some people on this board amaze me. They seem to actually ENJOY the idiotic posts about how DP is caused by "self-absorption" or "negative thinking."
> 
> I've worked hard to figure out what may have caused my own DP, and the process has taught me really important things. I've also learned ways to reduce most of my symptoms, whether through supplements or a medication. Talk therapy, I might add, has been useless.
> 
> ...


If you think meds and supplements are a long term solution to emotional problems then you are in a far worse place than those people who go on about postive thinking. Both meds and positive thinking have their places but neither is going to get to the root of an emotional issue which is the ultimate cause of the majority of peoples dp.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

In a way I admire you for having such a hands on physical approach. Since the start of mine I aways felt it was psychospiritual..so I never really sought to get rid of it through physical means. I don't think that drugs would have been the best thing for me, anyway, as I have found therapy useful and believe my problems do lie in releasing past trauma and emotional pain.

I have been reading some pretty whacky stuff about supressed fight/flight response leading to "emotional memory"...that this can be detoxed by submitting to the Kundalini or Holy Spirit.

Sorry to be such a raving New Age hippie...I have actually studied medicine for a couple of years at university, but I have to agree with Pablo on this one....

Even if there is a physical cause, more often than not, you cannot change it by doing more than exercising, eating right, _socialising_, hobbies and talk therapy. Talk therapy has an effect on the brain you know, it isn't just a load of hot air.

I think my depersonalisation has a physical cause also...that my temporal lobes are not strong enough to handle my thoughts....my dad had depersonalisation when he was alive, my mum has had it also...

It isn't a question that the brain structure influences these things. Perhaps it can be caused by an autoimmune response to a viral infection....but even if it was, there isn't anything you can do to change some of these organic things other than increase your general learn and learn to live with it.

Even epilepsy - an organic brain condition - is exacerbated by emotional issues...

I for one know I have a miriad of past conflict and hurt. I do really strongly believe that dealing with these things head on will improve my health and happiness in the long run. Even medical science shows that psychological factors feature in life-expectancy: how loving your parents were, how religious you are, how you feel about yourself....etc.

Sorry to be such a generalist, but it's just the way my mind works! This is why I have no real passion for medical science but would rather be a psychologist.


----------



## jonnyfiasco (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Pirsq. Nice post. I counted 2 sorry's in it. Don't apologise for being you!! ;-)


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2007)

Non-verbal IQ = 120. This ?self control? technique you advised me to try is quite interesting... thank you for recommending it... might be an idea you practice what you preach.



piRsq. said:


> jesusmyangsthasabodycount said:
> 
> 
> > Use that walnut size thing beneath your skull.
> ...


----------



## jonnyfiasco (Apr 20, 2007)

Grushka. "Who gives a shit" was referring to the argument, rather than the actual cause of DP. Your very strong in your convictions, and thats fine, but it doesnt mean its the same for everyone. How can you? You are not God. And by that I mean your theory, which you have to admit is only a theory, that all DP can be cured from supplementation/medication. In a lot of cases yes, but not all as you so strongly indicate.


----------



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

One persons tonic may be another persons poison.
We are all different. To back this up, read accounts of peoples experiences on meds. Some will swear by klonopin, while others will say it only compuonded their anxiety. Same with other meds. There is no simple way out for everyone. If there were, this site would be a very quiet place indeed.


----------



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

ps what helped me enormously was exercise, work, company of others, sleep, and eating well. Avoiding the alcohol as an escape of consciousness was a big discovery too. Gaba suppliments seem to work well at bedtime to relax.


----------

